# Had this bookmarked



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Testing my cell (vs) computer cut N paste skills.See if below link works.Trying my cell..


http://www.flap-wheels.com/Articles.asp?ID=148


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Doesn't appear to have worked?Oh well...I tried.

It's a link to a co. that makes and sells flap wheel sander heads.Serving it up as a brain jog to guys here that like to build useful tools.Use cheap bench grinders on plates that switch from vert to horiz. After your moulding process.

As either an adjunct to existing machine/base or a stand alone machine...and motors with pulley arrangements will allow speed changes.Heck use it in a flea mkt DP?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It works for me*

I just left clicked and rolled over it, to highlight it and then right clicked to select "open in a new tab" .... and the there it is.

http://www.flap-wheels.com/Articles.asp?ID=148 

Now, it self high lights, so you just "open it.

Looks like a good site, thanks. :smile3:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I just right clicked and rolled over it, to highlight it and then select "open in a new tab" .... and the there it is.
> 
> http://www.flap-wheels.com/Articles.asp?ID=148
> 
> ...


On my computer a LEFT CLICK and roll is what highlights. Then right click to take action you want.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's now ....*



GeorgeC said:


> On my computer a LEFT CLICK and roll is what highlights. Then right click to take action you want.
> 
> George



You are correct.
On the first link, left click did nothing. So, I left clicked, rolled over it, then right clicked to select " open in a new tab" My computer is running Windows XP, so others may be different.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If a link doesn't work, underline it, most times it will work.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

In the article,the author makes reference to "fixed" sanding heads,turned to that mould's profile.Commenting,truly enough,that doing it this way works but is expensive because every profile would necessitate another head.

Can't blame him,being as he's selling the different system.Which does have more versatility.

But,that's on one level (an industrial one).I first saw the idea of turned heads,cvrd with glue and dipped into loose garnet presented in a classic gunsmithing book.It was printed in the 1920's.

But if anyone with a wood lathe wanted a neat project,albeit with some precision involved,this would work.

I think about it every time someone mentions putting a sanding head on a shaper.It's like,do you know how blooming abrasive this is to a high precision machine?Make a segmented,turned,hdwd head and stick it on a cheap HF bench grinder.

Heck,if the profiles are sq in nature,you can wrap sandpaper around vs dipping.Work on your diameters,WRT surface speed.

Nothing new here,been going on in gun shops for 100 years.


----------

